# Two Types Of Bmx



## eeapo (Aug 17, 2016)

What is the difference between a regular bmx and a bmx freestyle?
Thanks


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 17, 2016)

I think regular bmx are for racing, free style is for tricks and stuff.


----------



## bairdco (Aug 17, 2016)

Racing bikes are as light as possible, geared for the track, built to go fast.

Freestyle bikes were heavier, had pegs and other accessories to jump around on, and painted dayglo pink to look more fancy.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 17, 2016)

BMX Freestyle?


----------



## 4130chromoly (Aug 18, 2016)

to add on to what's been said, the first freestyle bikes were racing bikes that kids tried to "freestyle out" in the late 70s early 80s.


----------



## bairdco (Aug 18, 2016)

Yup. We started riding skyway tuffwheels because we were bending wherls, putting griptape on our crossbars and toptubes for "surfing," and adding front brakes for endos, front hops and stuff.

Then frames started coming out with places to stand, and pegs, and whatever else, which turned it into a bunch of guys hopping around instead of "thrashing."


----------



## eeapo (Aug 19, 2016)

Thanks, that answer's my question.


----------



## undercover_poe (Jan 23, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> BMX Freestyle?




What a great vid. That dude is the
Man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

